# Snorkeling



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Sep 27, 2007)

I took these while snorkeling in Cozumel. The deep ones were taken in the Chankanaab national park, the shallow ones a few feet from the hotel beach.
I was really exited about making some underwater shooting but I couldn't afford an underwater case for my camera or other alternatives, so I went for the cheap one: disposable!
So no focusing, all settings fixed, tiny viewfinder, ISO 800 film and no flash. (I couldn't get my hands on a disposable underwater with flash)

These are scans from the prints. Since the quality is so low, I posted them here.
So:
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





It was fun, though!


----------



## poopingfish (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh man, looks like so much fun. I've always wanted to try that.
Now that I think if it, I have a friend that lived in Cozumel..


----------



## fido dog (Oct 24, 2007)

Is that a cannon in that one shot?

Very fun looking!


----------



## Viperjet (Oct 25, 2007)

Sure looks like it.  That must have been a pretty neat place to shoot.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 25, 2007)

poopingfish said:


> Oh man, looks like so much fun. I've always wanted to try that.
> Now that I think if it, I have a friend that lived in Cozumel..


 
It was a really neat experience. Hope you can make it there sometime
*Visit Mexico*



fido dog said:


> Is that a cannon in that one shot?
> 
> Very fun looking!


 
No, my canon stayed home... uh, sorry , yep, an old Spanish cannon. One of the recent hurricanes dug it out of the sea bottom.



Viperjet said:


> Sure looks like it. That must have been a pretty neat place to shoot.


 
I was very lucky. I got there right between 2 hurricanes and got very nice weather.

Thanks for your comments everyone!


----------

